# Building drive & focus in a group setting?



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just looking for some general drive & focus work articles/videos/links etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you familiar with Denise Fenzi’s blog? She has some good stuff on there, with videos to help you visualize as well.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Are you familiar with Denise Fenzi's blog? She has some good stuff on there, with videos to help you visualize as well.


Thanks Ouesi, know of her only through posts on here. Will check her blog out.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

:Bookworm:Watching
Reading with interest too, as this is where I'm slacking with K. I need him more focused on me. 

When I spectated Kamal Fernandez I took a lot way from his sessions, not sure if there's stuff by him online? Mainly use of toys.. He made the owner super exciting then the dogs seemed super focused on them when working. 

Denise Fenzi has those 3 books too, thanks to ousie I've watched some of her stuff & read her blog. Very useful. I keep meaning to buy her book about play!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> :Bookworm:Watching
> Reading with interest too, as this is where I'm slacking with K. I need him more focused on me.
> 
> When I spectated Kamal Fernandez I took a lot way from his sessions, not sure if there's stuff by him online? Mainly use of toys.. He made the owner super exciting then the dogs seemed super focused on them when working.
> ...


http://www.dog-and-bone.co.uk/seminars/kamal-fernandez-effective-use-of-toys-as-rewards

http://www.dog-and-bone.co.uk/seminars/jo-hill-training-day-motivation-2016

http://www.lovefordogs.co.uk/

Three of the best trainers I know on these subjects, Kamal, Jo and Craig all concentrate on focus, drive, motivation.

If you can attend as a spectator I would thoroughly recommend.

Denise Fenzi's books are excellent too.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been on a couple of courses with Kamal & attend one of his monthly training classes, can definitely recommend you book on one of his courses if you can as they are fab. 

Lot's & lots of play/motivation type exercises as well as giving you lots of help on the technical side of them as well.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

You don't mean that delightful whatsit that conned me into stewarding Grade 3 at BCOS a couple of weeks ago?...!!
I've had a stinking cough and cold ever since.

OP If you go onto Working Dogs UK Facebook page there is a short video of BCOS 2016 - lots of different breeds, all highly motivated and enjoying themselves.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> You don't mean that delightful whatsit that conned me into stewarding Grade 3 at BCOS a couple of weeks ago?...!!
> I've had a stinking cough and cold ever since.
> 
> OP If you go onto Working Dogs UK Facebook page there is a short video of BCOS 2016 - lots of different breeds, all highly motivated and enjoying themselves.


Hahaha, I heard it was a great weekend & the clips were lovely to watch 

Wish I'd gone now but was training with my young GSD at my club that weekend


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes it was a brilliant week-end, if a tad cold....!!

I only entered my late sister's bitch and intended spending the whole week-end chatting to friends but then KF was short of a steward at the last minute and I said I'd do it if he was really desperate. Came in from shopping about 3 hours later to see he'd thanked all the volunteers and told them I was doing it - little @@@@...LOL

Still Barley made the podium in the Grand Prix and I got a real buzz working in the big ring with six judges after such a long time.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

@Dogloverlou have you seen that Jo Hill is doing a motivational weekend at Sian's in May (7th & 8th), sounds exactly what you want

I've not been on any of her training day yet (although am hoping to do this one) but she's supposed to be excellent (@Twiggy recommened her to me a while ago)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I did think about going, especially as I've missed entries for Aylesbury so haven't got anything on that week-end, but haven't really got a suitable dog at the moment. If you're going Cleo I might message Jo to see if she can stand two days of dear little Holly....LOL Alternatively I could go and spectate.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> I did think about going, especially as I've missed entries for Aylesbury so haven't got anything on that week-end, but haven't really got a suitable dog at the moment. If you're going Cleo I might message Jo to see if she can stand to days of dear little Holly....LOL Alternatively I could go and spectate.


Am not sure I can afford a whole weekend atm (I have a few courses booked already) so was thinking of spectating instead as am sure it will be equally as beneficial


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Absolutely...!! I fancy handling a dog though, even if the course fee will be totally wasted on Holly...LOL
Tremor doesn't need motivating as she's already bonkers and Barley is almost 9 yrs old and has an iffy shoulder.
Hmmmm.....decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to go as a spectator as well - just out of interest and to hopefully pick up a few tips to help with the dimwit (not that we ever actually do anything )


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> I want to go as a spectator as well - just out of interest and to hopefully pick up a few tips to help with the dimwit (not that we ever actually do anything )


Tbh I don't need to build any more drive with Archer & his focus is very good but it's still a great opportunity to watch others & learn new techniques.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well you certainly won't learn any new techniques watching Holly (if I take her)....LOL


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> @Dogloverlou have you seen that Jo Hill is doing a motivational weekend at Sian's in May (7th & 8th), sounds exactly what you want
> 
> I've not been on any of her training day yet (although am hoping to do this one) but she's supposed to be excellent (@Twiggy recommened her to me a while ago)


I did see, yes. And am very eager to attend!

For those who have been before, do you have to attend both days if you pay for a handler space?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> I did see, yes. And am very eager to attend!
> 
> For those who have been before, do you have to attend both days if you pay for a handler space?


It reads as if it's both days for the handler places


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> It reads as if it's both days for the handler places


Ah, that might be a problem then. Was only hoping to do the one day really. But I feel it may be really beneficial for me!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ah, that might be a problem then. Was only hoping to do the one day really. But I feel it may be really beneficial for me!


I think events can be better over 2 days as sometimes people feel nervous on Day 1 (will I do!), so it gives you (& the dog ) a chance to settle in & gain confidence for Day 2 which helps when working through the exercises


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> I want to go as a spectator as well - just out of interest and to hopefully pick up a few tips to help with the dimwit (not that we ever actually do anything )


Well Holly doesn't do much either, apart from a bit of agility, but I can guarantee she loved to meet Dimwit. That's what Holly does best - socialising (especially with the boys)...LOL


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> I think events can be better over 2 days as sometimes people feel nervous on Day 1 (will I do!), so it gives you (& the dog ) a chance to settle in & gain confidence for Day 2 which helps when working through the exercises


That's true. I think I'll be quite nervous if there is a lot of people attending/watching. It's bad enough at sociability!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't worry - I'll give you a good shove out onto the floor.....LOL


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> Well Holly doesn't do much either, apart from a bit of agility, but I can guarantee she loved to meet Dimwit. That's what Holly does best - socialising (especially with the boys)...LOL


LOL at Holly. I don't think he would cope with the full two days - certainly not at the moment. Hopefully things will have improved by May but I learnt last year not to try to plan much in advance with him.
I do think it would be interesting to go though, and maybe one day I will have a dog who isn't broken...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's true. I think I'll be quite nervous if there is a lot of people attending/watching. It's bad enough at sociability!


I know, I'm terrible even at my IPO club as we all do individual bits & everyone watches ... we all hate it & feel nervous even though no-one is judging us!

All I try & remember at these things is that I have paid my money & want to take the opportunity to get as much out of it as I can so I do relax quicker these days.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Not necessarily recommending this in a group environment (probably best as foundation work at home if anything)
Interesting video nonetheless. Bear in mind it is supposed to be funny, so not what you would actually do (certainly not for sensitive souls), but you get the idea she is trying to get across. Build drive for toys and working for toys by racing them to it, acting like you actually really want it yourself etc. Lots of foundation play games to do at home with this.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lemmsy said:


> Not necessarily recommending this in a group environment (probably best as foundation work at home if anything)
> Interesting video nonetheless. Bear in mind it is supposed to be funny, so not what you would actually do (certainly not for sensitive souls), but you get the idea she is trying to get across. Build drive for toys and working for toys by racing them to it, acting like you actually really want it yourself etc. Lots of foundation play games to do at home with this.


Hahahaha, that is fantastic @lemmsy! I went on a training week last year & it was fantastic, very interesting to see how to build drive/motivation especially for those dogs that hadn't shown much interest in toys. we did alot in groups with a partner & filmed each other which was really useful to watch back ... it also broke the ice with us all as we all looked like idiots running round like maniacs!

Both my boys love playing roug lihke this, I slap them around, grab their muzzles, shout, push them & they really enjoy it ... not so much with Roxy, we still play rough & have a great time but she is a very different dog.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

lemmsy said:


> Not necessarily recommending this in a group environment (probably best as foundation work at home if anything)
> Interesting video nonetheless. Bear in mind it is supposed to be funny, so not what you would actually do (certainly not for sensitive souls), but you get the idea she is trying to get across. Build drive for toys and working for toys by racing them to it, acting like you actually really want it yourself etc. Lots of foundation play games to do at home with this.


That's my all time favourite video. I've seen it loads of times and I still find it hilarious.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, that is fantastic @lemmsy! I went on a training week last year & it was fantastic, very interesting to see how to build drive/motivation especially for those dogs that hadn't shown much interest in toys. we did alot in groups with a partner & filmed each other which was really useful to watch back ... it also broke the ice with us all as we all looked like idiots running round like maniacs!
> 
> Both my boys love playing roug lihke this, I slap them around, grab their muzzles, shout, push them & they really enjoy it ... not so much with Roxy, we still play rough & have a great time but she is a very different dog.


Absolutely. This how I shaped interest in toys with my 'non-toy motivated rescue', after we had worked on foundation targeting games (rewarded with food).

She's a psycho for a game of tug now and loves to be pushed around, away and a bit of rough and tumble. I let her pull me about, I pull her around, sometimes she wins (who wants to play a game you can never win?!), sometimes I win. She has a verbal cue for releasing the toy and a cue to race me to it and grab it. Sweetest thing is she'll now grab a toy for me when I come home and play bow at me and try and get me to chase her. 
And yet I was told 'she doesn't do toys'.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

lemmsy said:


> Not necessarily recommending this in a group environment (probably best as foundation work at home if anything)
> Interesting video nonetheless. Bear in mind it is supposed to be funny, so not what you would actually do (certainly not for sensitive souls), but you get the idea she is trying to get across. Build drive for toys and working for toys by racing them to it, acting like you actually really want it yourself etc. Lots of foundation play games to do at home with this.


I've seen that before and love it  At home I do play in a very similar style, lots of tugging, lots of physical contact and excitement. But during our last group class ( first one in ages ) I struggled to engage him in any play. I just want him to be switched on so to speak from the get go, and he just wasn't feeling it at all.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

lemmsy said:


> Absolutely. This how I shaped interest in toys with my 'non-toy motivated rescue', after we had worked on foundation targeting games (rewarded with food).
> 
> She's a psycho for a game of tug now and loves to be pushed around, away and a bit of rough and tumble. I let her pull me about, I pull her around, sometimes she wins (who wants to play a game you can never win?!), sometimes I win. She has a verbal cue for releasing the toy and a cue to race me to it and grab it. Sweetest thing is she'll now grab a toy for me when I come home and play bow at me and try and get me to chase her.
> And yet I was told 'she doesn't do toys'.


I'm still shaping Holly - it's only been 4 years....!!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've seen that before and love it  At home I do play in a very similar style, lots of tugging, lots of physical contact and excitement. But during our last group class ( first one in ages ) I struggled to engage him in any play. I just want him to be switched on so to speak from the get go, and he just wasn't feeling it at all.


Well if I follow you or you follow me on the Jo week-end she'll be needing to lie down in a darkened room to recover....LOL


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lemmsy said:


> Absolutely. This how I shaped interest in toys with my 'non-toy motivated rescue', after we had worked on foundation targeting games (rewarded with food).
> 
> She's a psycho for a game of tug now and loves to be pushed around, away and a bit of rough and tumble. I let her pull me about, I pull her around, sometimes she wins (who wants to play a game you can never win?!), sometimes I win. She has a verbal cue for releasing the toy and a cue to race me to it and grab it. Sweetest thing is she'll now grab a toy for me when I come home and play bow at me and try and get me to chase her.
> And yet I was told 'she doesn't do toys'.


I really don't get the 'never let them win' mentality of some.... how boring a game would that be! I had someone tell me that when they saw me out playing with Archer ...mind you we were both growling at each other & the man told me that Ineeded to win the toy everytime or Archer would 'get ideas' ... not sure what those would be but we ignored him & carried on our game.

@Dogloverlou there might be various reasons why Cash is like that (environment, your behaviour, etc) so this sort of thing sounds ideal for you as Jo will be able to see what's going on & how you can change things to make a difference. It is such a massive help if your dog can switch on immediately, am lucky in that Archer never had any probelms with this .... I just had to work very hard in getting him to calm down instead!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> I really don't get the 'never let them win' mentality of some.... how boring a game would that be! I had someone tell me that when they saw me out playing with Archer ...mind you we were both growling at each other & the man told me that Ineeded to win the toy everytime or Archer would 'get ideas' ... not sure what those would be but we ignored him & carried on our game.
> 
> @Dogloverlou there might be various reasons why Cash is like that (environment, your behaviour, etc) so this sort of thing sounds ideal for you as Jo will be able to see what's going on & how you can change things to make a difference. It is such a massive help if your dog can switch on immediately, am lucky in that Archer never had any probelms with this .... I just had to work very hard in getting him to calm down instead!


Yes, I think it was the fact we was working with other dogs. We've had 1:1s for months & months now, so it was a complete change up to work in a group setting. That said, he knows what's expected of him by now and I expected more focus. And the damn sniffing impacted us too. It's strange though, at home and out on walks he's all up in your face and very play motivated, brilliant focus etc but he doesn't always carry that through to outside ( unless I've got his blimmin' blue ball. I bought a ball on the rope from Crufts the day before the group class and he'd never seen it before then, so whether that didn't help his motivation I don't know ) but it seems like we've maybe gone slightly backwards on that front, and that's the bit I need the help with and like you said, where this workshop would be of huge benefit to me hopefully.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, I think it was the fact we was working with other dogs. We've had 1:1s for months & months now, so it was a complete change up to work in a group setting. That said, he knows what's expected of him by now and I expected more focus. And the damn sniffing impacted us too. It's strange though, at home and out on walks he's all up in your face and very play motivated, brilliant focus etc but he doesn't always carry that through to outside ( unless I've got his blimmin' blue ball. I bought a ball on the rope from Crufts the day before the group class and he'd never seen it before then, so whether that didn't help his motivation I don't know ) but it seems like we've maybe gone slightly backwards on that front, and that's the bit I need the help with and like you said, where this workshop would be of huge benefit to me hopefully.


Oh I am in a cycle of thinking we are doing well, then get disheartened as we seem to regress then things look up again .... & repeat!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I've had the nod from Jo, who reckons she's looking forward to it, so I've emailed for a handler's place.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Oh I am in a cycle of thinking we are doing well, then get disheartened as we seem to regress then things look up again .... & repeat!


I am the same, but without the thinking we are doing well, and the things looking up again...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, so heard back that the handler places are all nearly sold out! But there will be no problem as a spectator, so it looks more likely I'll be doing that instead. May suit me better too as I won't have to do any work in front of everyone and hopefully I can still pick up valuable tips.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Cluck, cluck.....!! Actually a friend of mine has also chickened out and is coming to spectate instead.

To be fair it is a bit daunting having to handle in front of a lot of people.

I'm pretty sure I'm handling - just waiting for confirmation. I have put Tremor as second dog in case Holly won't do a thing in there, which is highly likely....LOL


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@Dimwit and @Dogloverlou I was wondering about going as a spectator too. I don't think Molly would cope very well. She'd either be wanting to say hello to every human or worried by other dogs. Plus I am bound to fall over her or something hopeless. I may see you both there.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well at least it will be great to meet you all in person.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> Cluck, cluck.....!! Actually a friend of mine has also chickened out and is coming to spectate instead.
> 
> To be fair it is a bit daunting having to handle in front of a lot of people.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm handling - just waiting for confirmation. I have put Tremor as second dog in case Holly won't do a thing in there, which is highly likely....LOL


Haha, yes hearing all spaces are nearly fully booked already did give me an easy way to chicken out 

How many on average turn up to these kind of events?



MollySmith said:


> @Dimwit and @Dogloverlou I was wondering about going as a spectator too. I don't think Molly would cope very well. She'd either be wanting to say hello to every human or worried by other dogs. Plus I am bound to fall over her or something hopeless. I may see you both there.


All dogs are worked individually and wait in the car in between sessions, much like sociability.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha, yes hearing all spaces are nearly fully booked already did give me an easy way to chicken out
> 
> How many on average turn up to these kind of events?
> 
> All dogs are worked individually and wait in the car in between sessions, much like sociability.


I would think there will be about 10-12 handlers and as many spectators as the building will safely hold.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha, yes hearing all spaces are nearly fully booked already did give me an easy way to chicken out
> 
> How many on average turn up to these kind of events?
> 
> All dogs are worked individually and wait in the car in between sessions, much like sociability.


Do it - You will get so much out of it! I have been on a few things now & it's daunting at times but you have to think of what you will gain & how you can really make some changes to your training/relationship with your dog which is invaluable.

No-one will be judging you when it's your turn, instead they will be watching & learning 

And you've now reminded me that I need to book my spectator place, can only do the Saturday but am sure it will be very interesting


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> I would think there will be about 10-12 handlers and as many spectators as the building will safely hold.


Thank you. I imagine Sian's barn will be pretty packed then!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Do it - You will get so much out of it! I have been on a few things now & it's daunting at times but you have to think of what you will gain & how you can really make some changes to your training/relationship with your dog which is invaluable.
> 
> No-one will be judging you when it's your turn, instead they will be watching & learning
> 
> And you've now reminded me that I need to book my spectator place, can only do the Saturday but am sure it will be very interesting


Even though I'm tempted I think I'll miss out anyway as I can't pay until closer to the time 

Hopefully others attending though will have similar issues to what I described, that I can listen & learn from and take away valuable tips to implement in our training at home.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Even though I'm tempted I think I'll miss out anyway as I can't pay until closer to the time
> 
> Hopefully others attending though will have similar issues to what I described, that I can listen & learn from and take away valuable tips to implement in our training at home.


That's a shame but there's always plenty of courses & sometimes spectating can be more beneficial as you can relax & study others.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> And you've now reminded me that I need to book my spectator place, can only do the Saturday but am sure it will be very interesting


I've booked mine 
Shame I can't take the dog but he wouldn't cope with it so instead he will have a nice weekend being spoilt by my sister.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have emailed to see if there are handler places. Being a bit wonky in the brain, I learn more by being hands on but if not I'll go as a spectator.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> I've booked mine
> Shame I can't take the dog but he wouldn't cope with it so instead he will have a nice weekend being spoilt by my sister.


Are you going both days? I can only do the Saturday as I have my IPO club on the Sunday.

Will be leaving the older two at home but will bring Archer & get him out during the breaks


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I have emailed to see if there are handler places. Being a bit wonky in the brain, I learn more by being hands on but if not I'll go as a spectator.


Well done you....!! Hope you get a place. It will be fun and Jo has got a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Are you going both days? I can only do the Saturday as I have my IPO club on the Sunday.
> 
> Will be leaving the older two at home but will bring Archer & get him out during the breaks


So the highlight of Holly's week-end will be flirting with Archer then.....LOL


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> So the highlight of Holly's week-end will be flirting with Archer then.....LOL


She may not think so if she meets my crazy boy


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I was tempted to go and be a spectator on one of the days but unsure I can afford it :/

Although its only 20 pounds for one day - its just the petrol really as Ely is over an hour for me :/ Unsure whether to go or not. Could only do the Saturday as Sunday I am taking Bigby to a monthly group walk to help with his impulse control.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> I was tempted to go and be a spectator on one of the days but unsure I can afford it :/
> 
> Although its only 20 pounds for one day - its just the petrol really as Ely is over an hour for me :/ Unsure whether to go or not. Could only do the Saturday as Sunday I am taking Bigby to a monthly group walk to help with his impulse control.


Not sure, if the train is cheaper @Hanwombat, but I could, pick you up from Ely station & give you a lift to Sian's if you wanted


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Not sure, if the train is cheaper @Hanwombat, but I could, pick you up from Ely station & give you a lift to Sian's if you wanted


Oooh really? I've just checked and it takes about 33 minutes and doesn't cost much  If you really don't mind then yes that would be great  thank you so much! Though I hope Ely isn't too much out of your way ?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Oooh really? I've just checked and it takes about 33 minutes and doesn't cost much  If you really don't mind then yes that would be great  thank you so much! Though I hope Ely isn't too much out of your way ?


No, I go down the A10 to Sian's & the station is only a small diversion so no probs!. Will message you on FB later my mobile number


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> No, I go down the A10 to Sian's & the station is only a small diversion so no probs!. Will message you on FB later my mobile number


Oh brill! Thank you so much !  I shall email Developing Dogs


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG we're gonna have our own little PF circle!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Are you going both days? I can only do the Saturday as I have my IPO club on the Sunday.
> 
> Will be leaving the older two at home but will bring Archer & get him out during the breaks


Yes, mainly because I am nosy and interested to see how dogs will progress on the second day.
I wish I could take the dog but I don't want to risk it. Plus, I will probably get more out of it without having to worry about him all day and he would almost certainly make me look totally inept!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Not half as inept as Holly will probably make me look and I can assure you that if she 'goes into one' there will be no progress whatsoever on the second day. I would say her best effort at drive and motivation will be heading back to the car across the car-park.

I love this picture of her taken last summer; she looks so happy. Pity two seconds later she spotted the photographer and fled the ring tail between her legs - but that's Holly...!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

lemmsy said:


> Not necessarily recommending this in a group environment (probably best as foundation work at home if anything)
> Interesting video nonetheless. Bear in mind it is supposed to be funny, so not what you would actually do (certainly not for sensitive souls), but you get the idea she is trying to get across. Build drive for toys and working for toys by racing them to it, acting like you actually really want it yourself etc. Lots of foundation play games to do at home with this.


Havent read the rest of the thread yet but that video is hilarious! Loved it. Kyzers teeth chatter with pure excitement the 'badder' I am.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you. I imagine Sian's barn will be pretty packed then!


Ok so I've seen 'sian' mentioned quite a bit over a few threads... Who is she ? Where is she based? Etc. As This little event sounds great  although I bet I'm miles away from the sounds of it!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ok so I've seen 'sian' mentioned quite a bit over a few threads... Who is she ? Where is she based? Etc. As This little event sounds great  although I bet I'm miles away from the sounds of it!


It's a training place near Ely, Cambs called Developing Dogs run by Sian Ryan but she is hosting an event (Jo Hill Training Weekend) ...... are you thinking fo going as well?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> It's a training place near Ely, Cambs called Developing Dogs run by Sian Ryan but she is hosting an event (Jo Hill Training Weekend) ...... are you thinking fo going as well?


Just had a nosey, its 3 and half hours from me  it sounds amazing though  I'm very jealous!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> Havent read the rest of the thread yet but that video is hilarious! Loved it. Kyzers teeth chatter with pure excitement the 'badder' I am.


That is my favourite video on dog training ever. Buzz was Susan's champion agility dog. She lost him a couple of years or so ago aged 17+


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh lordy... you ARE all going aren't you? No news yet from Sian, if I spectate then it'll have to be one day, prob Sat.

@JenSteWillow that's such a shame, I really want to meet you


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Oh lordy... you ARE all going aren't you? No news yet from Sian, if I spectate then it'll have to be one day, prob Sat.
> 
> @JenSteWillow that's such a shame, I really want to meet you


If I'm feeling flush & if there's any last min spectator places I may attend & travel down the night before, I'll be making a note of it in my diary & will see what happens  
It would be lovely to meet you too.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

JenSteWillow said:


> If I'm feeling flush & if there's any last min spectator places I may attend & travel down the night before, I'll be making a note of it in my diary & will see what happens
> It would be lovely to meet you too.


It would be wonderful if you could make it. At this rate we could have a massive PF get together.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> It would be wonderful if you could make it. At this rate we could have a massive PF get together.


It's the start of my week off so I know I'm free but I've got a 2day 'Play Dog' course with Jenny & Dave Olley that week too, OH might not speak to me for the dog training spending that week! :Bag :Nailbiting

Hang on, just realised, is that a bad thing!?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It's a shame Sian's holiday cottages are not complete yet @JenSteWillow!  That was one of the reasons why she decided to build them though for people like yourself who are hours away who wish to travel down and make a holiday out of it too.

Would be lovely to meet you x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> It's a shame Sian's holiday cottages are not complete yet @JenSteWillow!  That was one of the reasons why she decided to build them though for people like yourself who are hours away who wish to travel down and make a holiday out of it too.
> 
> Would be lovely to meet you x


Ah that's a great idea  I bet they'll be very popular!

I've just been trying to find a hotel for the play dog course, a pet friendly one as Kyzer will be with me.. Starting to wish I'd of thought about it earlier  harder than I thought. although it's only a 2hr drive so not a nessesity, will just be easier 

Would be lovely to meet you too! Compare notes for our little angels


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ah that's a great idea  I bet they'll be very popular!
> 
> I've just been trying to find a hotel for the play dog course, a pet friendly one as Kyzer will be with me.. Starting to wish I'd of thought about it earlier  harder than I thought. although it's only a 2hr drive so not a nessesity, will just be easier
> 
> Would be lovely to meet you too! Compare notes for our little angels


I really want to attend a course by Jenny & Dave too, but It's about the same travel time for me as you coming down this end  I mean, when I have more money I could do as you're doing and look into a hotel to stay in beforehand. I just need to win the lottery to do everything I want to do!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I really want to attend a course by Jenny & Dave too, but It's about the same travel time for me as you coming down this end  I mean, when I have more money I could do as you're doing and look into a hotel to stay in beforehand. I just need to win the lottery to do everything I want to do!


Tell me about it! Even working to earn the money means less time training & less free days for workshop style days haha. I'd be happy with my own field & my own WT kit :Happy I'm not greedy :Wacky Expensive hobby this dog lark


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Made my payment for the Saturday (spectator place), & really looking forward to meeting everyone; some again & some for the first time


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im waiting to hear back from DD


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Im waiting to hear back from DD


Payment has cleared on my bank account so I'm definitely handling.

I think the last Jo Hill course I attended was with a very young Quiver back in 1999.....LOL


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I just paid to be a spectator on Saturday  So I will see you all there and thanks again @Cleo38 for picking / taking me to the train station


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> I just paid to be a spectator on Saturday  So I will see you all there and thanks again @Cleo38 for picking / taking me to the train station


No probs ... although I apologise in advance for my filthy car!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> No probs ... although I apologise in advance for my filthy car!


Mine is also minging so its fine


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

There are spaces for handlers, I am going to see what Jo's training style is and think about what I'd like to do with Molly before I book.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> There are spaces for handlers, I am going to see what Jo's training style is and think about what I'd like to do with Molly before I book.


What exactly do you mean by 'Jo's training style'? She is a clicker trainer who uses tit-bits and toys to motivate the dogs and has taught raw beginners and dogs/handlers from virtually every discipline known to man.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So, having never attended a workshop before would I look completely out of place bringing a notepad to jot top tips down?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> So, having never attended a workshop before would I look completely out of place bringing a notepad to jot top tips down?


I doubt it, I always take notes when I attend anything like this as there is so much to remember & I have a terrible memory now!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I doubt it, I always take notes when I attend anything like this as there is so much to remember & I have a terrible memory now!





Dogloverlou said:


> So, having never attended a workshop before would I look completely out of place bringing a notepad to jot top tips down?


Lots of people will bring a notepad and jot things down.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> So, having never attended a workshop before would I look completely out of place bringing a notepad to jot top tips down?


You'll probably be surprised how much you look back on your notes & think 'I'd never of remembered that if I hadn't of made a note!' I made lots of notes last year at one, it would of been one excited blur otherwise  everyone was note taking too  .


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Omg a notepad  I never would have thought of that!  good idea


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> What exactly do you mean by 'Jo's training style'? She is a clicker trainer who uses tit-bits and toys to motivate the dogs and has taught raw beginners and dogs/handlers from virtually every discipline known to man.


Oh no, not questioning her methods or ability whatsoever but that I'll learn from her in the way _I _need to. I have seen a few clips on Youtube and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooh I just watched a vid on Youtube too @MollySmith with a Dobe. Very interesting already as Jo touched on something that Cash does straight away. He also jumps up when in heel position/setting off. I've up to now put it down to excitement and not been bothered about it as the owner of the Dobe said also, but Jo mentioned it could be avoidance and being not quite sure what is expected of her. I know every dog is different and that may not be the case for Cash, but am already drawn in to what she has to say!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ooh I just watched a vid on Youtube too @MollySmith with a Dobe. Very interesting already as Jo touched on something that Cash does straight away. He also jumps up when in heel position/setting off. I've up to now put it down to excitement and not been bothered about it as the owner of the Dobe said also, but Jo mentioned it could be avoidance and being not quite sure what is expected of her. I know every dog is different and that may not be the case for Cash, but am already drawn in to what she has to say!


I am a little cautious about being a handler. Apart from in sociability and one to ones I've never been in that position before and shy away from it a lot. As I've mentioned to @Dimwit and you elsewhere, I have no other care for Molly that weekend so it's handler or I miss out completely as I can't leave her all day.

I would love to get some more ideas on different activities Molly and I can do so I'm having a good think about what I'd like to achieve. I've pretty much winged it on the basics with a primary focus on lead reactivity for two years with Molly (she's a very patient dog!) because of work and study so just being re-invigorated with new ideas would make me very happy and Molly too. I liked the food send away (forget the actual term - I am at work and can't look up the correct phrase). I also learn lots better by doing (hence wanting to see how Jo teaches for my benefit) than taking notes or watching video so I hope it'll be fun for us.

Either way Sian thinks it'll be good for us and her opinion counts for the most


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I am a little cautious about being a handler. Apart from in sociability and one to ones I've never been in that position before and shy away from it a lot. As I've mentioned to @Dimwit and you elsewhere, I have no other care for Molly that weekend so it's handler or I miss out completely as I can't leave her all day.
> 
> I would love to get some more ideas on different activities Molly and I can do so I'm having a good think about what I'd like to achieve. I've pretty much winged it on the basics with a primary focus on lead reactivity for two years with Molly (she's a very patient dog!) because of work and study so just being re-invigorated with new ideas would make me very happy and Molly too. I liked the food send away (forget the actual term - I am at work and can't look up the correct phrase). I also learn lots better by doing (hence wanting to see how Jo teaches for my benefit) than taking notes or watching video so I hope it'll be fun for us.
> 
> Either way Sian thinks it'll be good for us and her opinion counts for the most


I know exactly what you mean. I think actually handling would probably benefit me better too, but I just can't see me being able to make the payment before it sells out! 

I'm sure you will find it fun and beneficial. Molly is very attentive to you so should really thrive at learning new ways to engage her etc. I'll certainly be interested in watching you both work


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow, just been out to get sunshades for the car - bit worried about the weather being warm.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow, just been out to get sunshades for the car - bit worried about the weather being warm.


Do you have a ventlock? If not you are welcome to borrow mine (as long as it fits your car).


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> Do you have a ventlock? If not you are welcome to borrow mine (as long as it fits your car).


Well I'm bringing all three dogs and intend leaving the back open and the windows (it will be much too hot otherwise). We've been asked to leave our dogs in the cars so surely the venue is safe?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> Do you have a ventlock? If not you are welcome to borrow mine (as long as it fits your car).


I might have if Amazon deliver tomorrow morning before we leave because I need one for the summer anyway - Halfords do not sell them. I do have head reflective shade for the windscreen and shades for the back windows and I can leave the front windows and boot open. Plus the sun roof open a fraction.

Thank you for the offer


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Well I'm bringing all three dogs and intend leaving the back open and the windows (it will be much too hot otherwise). We've been asked to leave our dogs in the cars so surely the venue is safe?


Yes it's safe - all gated.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> Yes it's safe - all gated.


Phew - that's a relief. Many thanks and see you tomorrow.

Btw is the venue relatively easy to find?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Phew - that's a relief. Many thanks and see you tomorrow.
> 
> Btw is the venue relatively easy to find?


No danger at all of anyone getting in to take the dogs and Molly will be on her harness in the car so she can't escape either! Plus the cars are right outside the door so you can seen them from the training barn 

It's fairly easy to find. If you are coming up the A10 from A14 or M11, you'll eventually get to a village called Stretham, go straight over the roundabout and you'll see a windmill on the right. The road sweeps round a large bend to the right and Developing Dogs is off Station Road on the left as you get to the end of the bend (signposted Landfill site). Then it's first left again and it's the second or third house along on the right, you'll see the DD sign  The gate will probably be shut, just open it and drive in. The barn is on the left after the house and fenced garden.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't make this tomorrow  Gutted, but hope to book on to another of Jo's workshops later in the year perhaps, especially if she is at DD again. Have fun everyone going, and @MollySmith, share some titbits you pick up with me over on FB please x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope you all enjoyed it - would love to hear all about it too.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well day 1 went well and I was more than happy with little Holly and big Tremor. It was nice to meet Mollysmith and Dimwit in the flesh too.

There were some absolutely super dogs working and Jo has the happy knack to getting the very best out of them, especially as it was so hot and humid today.

Looking forward to tomorrow, except it might be even hotter.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Glad you all had a great day, gutted I couldn't go but I was in such pain with my back today & sitting down was agony so had to give it a miss


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Well day 1 went well and I was more than happy with little Holly and big Tremor. It was nice to meet Mollysmith and Dimwit in the flesh too.
> 
> There were some absolutely super dogs working and Jo has the happy knack to getting the very best out of them, especially as it was so hot and humid today.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow, except it might be even hotter.


It was good to meet you too. We're both shattered and I'm heading off to bed hoping to see off a migraine - probably caused by heat and concentration!

I think all the dogs did very well and Jo is fabulous, very to the point and I've learned so much today.



Cleo38 said:


> Glad you all had a great day, gutted I couldn't go but I was in such pain with my back today & sitting down was agony so had to give it a miss


Oh no  I hope you recover very soon. There is a lot of sitting down so it would have been very painful for you.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Twiggy said:


> Well day 1 went well and I was more than happy with little Holly and big Tremor. It was nice to meet Mollysmith and Dimwit in the flesh too.


It was nice to meet you, too, and to see your lovely dogs 
It was really good to see all the dogs working today - I wish I could have taken the dimwit (and that he wasn't broken again) but it was nice not to have to worry about him in the car etc.



Cleo38 said:


> Glad you all had a great day, gutted I couldn't go but I was in such pain with my back today & sitting down was agony so had to give it a miss


Sorry you couldn't come and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Glad you all had a great day, gutted I couldn't go but I was in such pain with my back today & sitting down was agony so had to give it a miss


Oh no I'm so sorry. I did wonder where you were.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry. I did wonder where you were.





MollySmith said:


> It was good to meet you too. We're both shattered and I'm heading off to bed hoping to see off a migraine - probably caused by heat and concentration!
> 
> I think all the dogs did very well and Jo is fabulous, very to the point and I've learned so much today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> It was nice to meet you, too, and to see your lovely dogs
> It was really good to see all the dogs working today - I wish I could have taken the dimwit (and that he wasn't broken again) but it was nice not to have to worry about him in the car etc.
> 
> Sorry you couldn't come and hope you feel better soon.


Thank you, a couple of tramadol & no sitting & I feel much better. Am hoping there are pics of the weekend on the Developing Dogs website that I can look at to see what I missed


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So glad all of you who attended had a good time 

Sorry to hear you couldn't make it @Cleo38 and that you're in pain.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I hope you are all having a good time today and the dogs are coping in the heat.

I'm slowly coming around from the migraine to end all migraines. I've had them on and off since going through hospital treatment a few years ago and unless I catch them in time they tend to take hold. 

I certainly wasn't feeling well enough to drive this morning and shall be staying indoors with the curtains shut and practicing islands! Most annoyed and fed up as I had a lots of ideas to work on today but hope that Jo may return soon. On the bright side I learned so much and was so pleased I found the courage to be a handler.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I hope you are all having a good time today and the dogs are coping in the heat.
> 
> I'm slowly coming around from the migraine to end all migraines. I've had them on and off since going through hospital treatment a few years ago and unless I catch them in time they tend to take hold.
> 
> I certainly wasn't feeling well enough to drive this morning and shall be staying indoors with the curtains shut and practicing islands! Most annoyed and fed up as I had a lots of ideas to work on today but hope that Jo may return soon. On the bright side I learned so much and was so pleased I found the courage to be a handler.


Hope your migraine has settled down  part of us not training has been down to my migraines but since starting acupuncture I feel like I have my life back with only having 1 since Feb 20th & my regular headache also disappearing. 
When you're feeling up to it don't forget to share your experience with Molly  I saw this in my diary but there was no way I could afford to squeeze it in on top of the busy week we already have planned this week.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

JenSteWillow said:


> Hope your migraine has settled down  part of us not training has been down to my migraines but since starting acupuncture I feel like I have my life back with only having 1 since Feb 20th & my regular headache also disappearing.
> When you're feeling up to it don't forget to share your experience with Molly  I saw this in my diary but there was no way I could afford to squeeze it in on top of the busy week we already have planned this week.


Yes just about thank you, I'm very glad I didn't go as I've been grim all day. Nurse Molly left my side for a brief walk with Mr S and has been sitting with me for the rest of the day  I have just been outside and he's put the floor into my new shed 

Back to yesterday. I can't tell you how nervous I was! But it was good to learn that well, we are all... learning! Highlights for me was our vet and his wife's collie who stopped responding to food when a lawnmower started during their demo - she's scared by them. She was going take the dog back to the car but Jo suggested playing tuggie instead and it was like another dog had entered the room. I've never seen such a dead toy! Absolutely wonderful.

We did some practice around playing tuggie which is Molly's favourite game. Learning how to make the tug into an animal with eyes and being aware of how the tug toy represents an animal, when and how a dog wins. The best part for me was Molly seemingly knowing more about sitting on an island that I thought she did! We've done very basic mat work when she was newly from rescue but little more. Checking my 'click' word and mastering the flirt pole (hurrah!) were our other two Big Things. Oh and how far cheese travels over liver cake in a food circuit! In short, well worth it but it was a long day.

Most of all I learned that I miss training my dog. The past two years balancing the masters and a full time job have been beyond knackering and I've not had enough time to do more than the basics. Training her is so rewarding.

I hope that your dogs are okay @Twiggy I've been thinking about everyone all day, it's been so very hot.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

So sorry you didn't feel well enough to attend today. It was very hot but there was a bit more breeze and it wasn't so humid. I only took Holly and left the other two at home as I didn't feel it was fair for them to be stuck in the car all day. All dogs and handlers coped very well again and I think everyone took new ideas away with them to improve or strengthen areas of weakness in various exercises or to build drive in their play.

Jo worked very hard and certainly gave us all food for thought but then she has always been a 'cutting edge' and innovative teacher.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> So sorry you didn't feel well enough to attend today. It was very hot but there was a bit more breeze and it wasn't so humid. I only took Holly and left the other two at home as I didn't feel it was fair for them to be stuck in the car all day. All dogs and handlers coped very well again and I think everyone took new ideas away with them to improve or strengthen areas of weakness in various exercises or to build drive in their play.
> 
> *Jo worked very hard and certainly gave us all food for thought but then she has always been a 'cutting edge' and innovative teacher*.


100% agree, Jo was amazing and barely paused for breath. I really did appreciate the time she took with everyone and the ideas. I am glad it went well on Sunday.


----------

